# LiveBox>LivePlug>AirPort Express> Connection dans toute la maison



## bendydan (2 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'utilise une LiveBox qui n'arrive pas à diffuser dans toute la maison.
Je me demandais si par hasard quelqu'un aurait déjà tenté de connecter une borne AirPort Express à un LivePlug(2) afin d'agrandir le réseau.

Es ce possible techniquement ?


----------



## Zyrol (2 Octobre 2007)

Je ne connaissais pas le liveplug... en fait c'est tout simplement un adaptateur CPL (courant porteur de ligne), avec un CPL classique, c'est sur, tu peux connecter une express.

D'ailleurs, je ne connais pas le prix de ces liveplug, mais connaissant la politique tarifaire de mamadoo, je te conseillerai fortement d'acheter un adaptateur CPL ailleurs...


----------



## bendydan (2 Octobre 2007)

Si c'est aussi simple que ça en à l'air je vais donc essayer.
Orange propose une offre à 69 (voir équipements>liveplug) pendant encore quelques minutes contre 129 tarif normal. Si j'en crois cet article ils se situent dans la moyenne ; quoi que je ne connaisse pas les détails techniques.

Merci de ton conseil, je ferais un feedback lorsque j'aurais installer tout ça.


----------



## bendydan (6 Octobre 2007)

Tout fonctionne.
Je viens de recevoir de la part d'Orange un pack de deux LivePlug (offre à 69).
J'ai tout branché en deux minutes et tout fonctionne à merveille. Je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir de perte de débit.

Rappel de l'objectif : 
Etendre son réseau sans fil avec une LiveBox des LivePlug et une Borne AirtPort Express.

Rappel de la configuration : 
- Pièce 1
LiveBox>LivePlug
- Pièce 2
LivePlug>Borne AirtPort Express.


----------



## jeanlucpatrick (8 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
nouveau sur le forum, j'ai le même problème de réseau couvrant insuffisamment l'ensemble de la maison avec la livebox d'orange.  
Je suis donc allé voir l'offre de pack liveplug d'orange qu'a installé Bendydan : ce pack est présenté comme une extension de la fonction TV de la livebox. Qu'en est-il, je cherche à accéder à internet dans toute la maison et diffuser de la musique par airtune avec ma borne airport express ? Comment connecter tout cela ?
merci de votre aide.


----------



## bendydan (8 Octobre 2007)

Le plus simplement du monde, le cable Ethernet sur la prise jaune de la LiveBox comme le dit la notice. Je n'utilise pas ce système pour la TV mais uniquement pour Internet et ça fonctionne. Par contre je n'ai pas utilisé AirTune.


----------



## jeanlucpatrick (9 Octobre 2007)

merci pour l'info
je vais donc commander et vous tiendrai au courant de la suite.


----------

